# sword gear



## Island24 (May 12, 2008)

All of the talk about overnighting and swordfish has me excited. I have a couple of 50 wides that I have not spooled up and I do not yet have rods for - what do you guys suggest as far as rigging uo - 50 or 80 lb mono or more and what kind of rods? Bent butt, straight suggestions? Esca light or LP?


----------



## team_A_II (Mar 31, 2009)

If you want in depth answers to all your rigging questions search the forums at www.swordfishingcentral.com, tons of helpful info on that site. We run both 50 wides with 60 lb mono and 80 wides with 80 lb mono, I like bent but rods for the 80s and straight rods for the 50s, and I would go with the LP lights all the way.


----------



## user6993 (Feb 15, 2009)

We use 60# mono on a 50.


----------



## 401 Cay (Sep 30, 2007)

We use 30 lb on 30W Avets.. havent been close to spooled yet not that it wont happen. The mainline test is not near as important as line capacity as the drag used needs to be pretty light to prevent pulled hooks. Bent butts are nice but tough for standup..

401 Cay


----------



## fishingcanada (Oct 21, 2010)

Adjustable rod holders that mount atop gunwales of a boat are not recommended for trolling game fish. A strike from a 100 lb swordfish could dislodge the entire setup and you'll end up watching your rod and reel disappear into the depths. Flush rod holders install into gunwales of a boat and support the rod in a way that creates leverage and secures the rod. Flush rod holders are manufactured in vertical and angled configurations.


http://www.livestrong.com/article/244862-recommended-rod-holders-for-swordfish/#ixzz18Hoar4iK​


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

We use 50W's and although we have braid backing on them, its not necessary. A 50W with 50lb mono will work just fine. 30W's are fine too but I like the power you get with a 50 as well as the retrieve rate. I fish heavier drag settings than a lot of other swordfishers. I used to worry about the "soft mouth" but after changing my rigging and hook styles we haven't lost a single fish to a pulled hook and now fish the baits at 15lb at strike and will go as high as we need to. I like to fish both bent and straight butts and it makes no difference in the size of the reel on them. I fish 2 straight butts with balloons, 1 bent butt with a balloon in close and 2 bent butts that will have baits fished straight from the tips. I like a bent butt for the tip baits especially since 1) if a fish hits a straight butt from the tip and dives down he'll snap the rod 2) you can see the weight of your rig better and detect strikes more readily.

I just realized how old this thread is


----------



## team_A_II (Mar 31, 2009)

Chris V said:


> I just realized how old this thread is


But still good info


----------

